# [video] Equivalent pour adslTV

## Picani

Bonjour à tous !

Comme l'indique le titre je cherche un équivalent libre au programme adslTV (http://www.adsltv.org/) permettant de regarder la TV depuis l'ordi sans matos spécial et qui serait disponible dans les ebuilds officiels. Et bien sur quelques commentaires sur votre choix.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## ghoti

Salut,

J'étais tombé un jour sur  ce petit comparatif.

Cependant, je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut ni s'il est toujours d'actualité ...   :Confused: 

----------

